# Most "Godly" moment ever?



## Ezekial (Apr 17, 2011)

TBF it's got to be Deva path just before he destroys Konoha.
Surrounded in light with a close up of the Rinnegan, "The world shall know pain........ SHINRA TENSEI" 

Such a spine tingling moment.

Whats your most "Godly" moment NF?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 17, 2011)

Nagato ressurecting the dead???


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 17, 2011)

Or Madara, close of his new mask revealing the Sharingan and Rinnegan " My left eye is hungary for battle"


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 17, 2011)

it from happening

it from happening

[/thread]


----------



## Sadgoob (Apr 17, 2011)

for me. "This.... is true art..."


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 17, 2011)

Strategos said:


> for me. "This.... is true art..."



Yep pretty omnipotent


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Ninja'd.. Twice.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2011)

Pain blowing up Konoha on a whim as he looked down upon it. Like he was god.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 17, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES.

10char


----------



## King Scoop (Apr 17, 2011)

Might as well throw in the animated version.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWzeOtFQYSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MaxPain (Apr 17, 2011)

When Hidans cut off head starts talking and everyone is like WTF


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 17, 2011)

1- RM 
2- Naruto destroying the first pain body
3- pain destroys the village
4- Kabuto fooling kakashi in the village


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2011)

King Scoop said:


> Might as well throw in the animated version.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HBjbdVE3gyQ[/YOUTUBE]



Deidara says it all at 4:00.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 17, 2011)

^check 3:36, he looks like jesus 100% lolol


----------



## seastone (Apr 17, 2011)

Either Pain crushing Konoha or Battle scene of VOTE


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 17, 2011)

King Scoop said:


> Might as well throw in the animated version.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/HBjbdVE3gyQ[/YOUTUBE]



learn2embed

The anime version IS pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 17, 2011)

i don't know if this really counts as godly but deidara covered in those black stuff and blowing up and konan showing her paper ocean


----------



## King Scoop (Apr 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> learn2embed
> 
> The anime version IS pretty awesome, though.



Fixed. I swear I tried it before and it didn't work, so I just gave up on it.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 17, 2011)

These..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2011)

pain destroying kohona and the double spread of madara and the kyuubi va shodai


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> manipulate
> 
> manipulate
> 
> [/thread]



This.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 17, 2011)

manipulate
this one that has her name on it
this one that has her name on it


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 17, 2011)

Itachi using tsukuyomi on Kakashi.
manipulate


----------



## Judecious (Apr 17, 2011)

Nagato destroying Konoha, nothing comes close.

I mean nothing.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Apr 17, 2011)

1) Tobi revealing himself to be Madara (yes, I'm biased, can't help it.. at this moment). Ever since I saw the animated clip...
2) Pain destroying Konoha - from the jump, Tsunade hunts after him, the ST pose.. and then "wham, Konoha got trashed."
3) Orochimaru commenting about Itachi. Enter a huge shadow with a Sharingan and the "Because he's even stronger than me..." Itachi, leaving his mark.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 17, 2011)

King Scoop said:


> Might as well throw in the animated version.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWzeOtFQYSQ[/YOUTUBE]



The anime made Itachi into a god.


----------



## Prototype (Apr 17, 2011)

In addition to Deva's destruction of Konoha:


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Apr 17, 2011)

This scene still gets to me.


----------



## Kirin (Apr 17, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 17, 2011)

manipulate

Nothing beats Pain's look on that panel. Nothing.


----------



## PopePopo (Apr 17, 2011)

Starting from

manipulate

till 

manipulate


----------



## VoDe (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









And


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 17, 2011)

Link removed

this for me, the "he's completely invincible" line made him seem pretty godly xD


----------



## britata348 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think was pretty "godly" to me I guess ^_^


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 17, 2011)

hmm... when pain destroyed konoha as u mentioned it your self and that scene where hanzo was on top of his salamander's head lookin down on sannin :3 tho i guess the pain one wins rly heh


----------



## Addy (Apr 17, 2011)

i would say that page with itachi and sun behind him in dieadra's flashback.





MyNewLight said:


> LOL +1000000
> 
> The anime did this scene like Itachi=Jesus.



itachi is jesus 

but yes, itachi looks more like god in the anime than pain does. kind of weird if you ask me. 

i would like to also add diedara's explosion. it was like looking at god's dick or something  not appropriate but still bamf


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> [/thread]



I was waiting for this


----------



## Hyuga 4 Eyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Keeping this old school

Chapter 229
Chapter 229 (the immovable object)
Chapter 229
Chapter 229


----------



## Chibason (Apr 18, 2011)

To me it was pretty damn badass the way SM Naruto obliterated Pein. Especially the first 3-4 of them. The way he destroyed Demon realm with one punch


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 18, 2011)

WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW? OH WAIT, *I* AM HIM.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Apr 18, 2011)

Pain had some epic ones, but this one from Itachi was good

Chapter 229

Also this when Naruto first appears against Pain.


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Apr 18, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 18, 2011)

Above the village, above the Hokage Faces, with one swipe he demolishes the strongest Ninja Village as the old testament god would.



It's not Vengence, it's Punishment, damn all to hell.


----------



## DiScO (Apr 18, 2011)

Link removed



/Thread


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 18, 2011)

God < Pain


----------



## Chicama (Apr 18, 2011)

Deva path destroying Konoha, Lee when he took off his training weights in the Gaara fight and then again when he used the Drunken Fist. In fact, most Lee moments are godly :33


----------



## Fiona (Apr 18, 2011)

The moment Itachi Uchiha uttered a single sound out his glorious face-hole 





_*faint sounds of fan wanking in the background*_


----------



## wibisana (Apr 18, 2011)

everytime sasuke summon Susano'o I guess


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Apr 18, 2011)

Hands down


----------



## Suibi (Apr 18, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This.

Not only "godly" in normal meaning that he completely overpowered Deidera, but also literally.
The timing and everything was so perfect. The sunray as sacred ring of light, the 2 guardians scraptures at his left and right sides are a good components to made this scene more godly.

Moreover, this scene is much more impressive for me since Itachi just did it normally, no showing off, no overacting, no talking nonsense. But nonetheless he looked like godly unintentionally.


----------



## locoloco (Apr 18, 2011)

It has to be when Nagato says, ''Chibaku Tensei'' after the epic fight scenes with Naruto. You just start to think that oh shit this guy has still some powerful jutsus on his sleeve at this point of fight. Also the Chibaku Tensei was really worth of it.


----------



## Hiruzen Sensei (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree, it would ave to be pain blowing up Konoha.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 18, 2011)

Such an epic thread.  Minato absorbing the Bijū Dama from the Kyūbi and saying I don't think so, Itachi vs Deidara, Deidara using C0, Sasuke when he defeats 1000 of guards and he finishes his shunshin, and he puts his sword back in his gourd, Naruto taking down one of the paths when it goes to attack Tsunade, Naruto stopping Kabuto's punch with his forehead, Naruto when he spammed the Kyūbi with hundreds of Choū Odoma Rasengans, Naruto when seals away the Kyūbi and it shouts out "Rikūdo". I'm sure there's tons more I can't remember. Konan's moment was kinda fucked up because we all knew Madara was going to win, and the number of paper bombs weren't plausible, it just made it seem silly.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Minato making full powered kyuubi blast look like some fodder D rank academy jutsu was one.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 18, 2011)

The attendance of the 6 Paths of Pain...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Pain posing to destroy Konoha..:amazed




Nagato Reviving Konoha people..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36v_lxdIkcM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


And Never forget the FREAKING CHIBAKU TENSEI!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN9lO-sLWJM[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sorry but I can't help it..
Nagato = Godly Powers


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2011)

dead ass he looked like Lucifer god in this panel. An immortal. After all that planning, and still fail


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 18, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> dead ass he looked like Lucifer god in this panel. An immortal. After all that planning, and still fail


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for the corrupted links 
*Updated.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Apr 18, 2011)

For me it has to be either Deva when he is looking down on Konoha before he uses Chou Shinra Tensei or when we see Deva looking up at Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 18, 2011)

i cant believe you guys didnt mention this one:


----------



## hutman (Apr 18, 2011)

Sasuke standing upside down in the Kage Hall, That was prettty *G*


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> i cant believe you guys didnt mention this one:



also godly


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2011)

>When Itachi's Susano-o appears in full form.
>When Naruto destroys the Asura Realm just before it is about to attack Tsunade.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 18, 2011)

killer bee and raikage rip fake kisame head off


----------



## Mongolia (Apr 18, 2011)

"he's totally invincible"


----------



## BrickStyle (Apr 18, 2011)

Most godly moment ever?





Look at naruto's hair, he went super saiyan 2.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2011)

the most godly moment



VANISH HANZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prototype (Apr 18, 2011)

Zetsu using his powers to defy the Summit of the Five Kages (taunting them during his entrance, regardless of who they are), and going so far as to call them "fools," was amazing, IMO.

THAT
THAT



Then there was this moment of Pein's I just recalled.
THAT


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 18, 2011)

Chibaku Tensei easily that was freaking awesome.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kabuto and Madara walking out to war with all the edo and zetsu army was pretty godly.And any panel with RS is godly. 

(Also Nagato using the Gedo Mazo.)


----------



## Gaikotsuhana (Apr 18, 2011)

Strategos said:


> for me. "This.... is true art..."



This. 
The light behind him... just like when my friend and I were at a Chris Cornell concert, same lighting, she said, "He really is Jesus." Rofl.  Oh, Itachi <3.


----------



## qwijibo (Apr 18, 2011)

Never mess with a god of peace.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 18, 2011)

Madara teleporting Danzo's lacky for Kabuto's Edo Tensei demonstration.
power is flowing into him,


----------



## vered (Apr 19, 2011)

Chibaku tensei for me was the moment.
afterwards Cho shinra tensei aftermath.
3rd place is Nagato using gedou mazou and resurrecting the village.
oh and special mention for RS facing the Juubi panel.


----------



## Kurushimi (Apr 19, 2011)

Gods Judgement


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyubi summoned in the middle of Konoha; in Kushina's flashback.


----------



## stevensr123 (Apr 19, 2011)

The scan if the 9 tails being summoned was pretty out of this world.

Godly? More like demonic.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 19, 2011)

Most have already been mentioned such as Pein before destroying Konoha/killing Hanzou; Deidara's suicide bomb; and Itachi's art god-like glow thing.

I have these to add though :


*Spoiler*: _Minato about to fight_ 











*Spoiler*: _Naruto from this page to that_


----------



## Kdol (Apr 19, 2011)

itachi of course.....


----------



## jacamo (Apr 19, 2011)

the real definition of 'godly' 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHy399ZLI5I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 19, 2011)

anything RS/ rinnegan related has a godly vibe to it . anyway, there are so many godly moments in naruto, in part 1 and 2; i would be here forever showing them all. 

i don't think these ones have been put up:

1

1

i also think that some people are getting badass and godly confused.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 19, 2011)

Deva Destroys konoha
Sasuke performs kirin


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 19, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> 1
> 
> 1
> 
> [/thread]



This.

I won't even consider anything else.


----------



## Sounday (Apr 19, 2011)

: The undisputed king of "HOLY FUU-"


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 19, 2011)

Pain looming over Konoha right before destroying it gave me a more God-like feeling than any other moment in the manga.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 19, 2011)

Itachi using Susano'o


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2011)

Garuto and the Toad Army.
Itachi revealing Susanoo.
Pain Rikudou appearing before Jiraiya.
Sasuke challenging Orochimaru: Chidori Spear with his Katana draped over his shoulder.
Kakashi, ready to rampage.
Jiraiya threatening Tsunade.
Itachi sitting on his throne.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 20, 2011)

Pain destoying Konoha. Nothing else even comes out. Except for...

Naruto episode 81 and 82...nuff said. The only way u can understand how epic that moment was, is if you been following the series from the beginning.


----------



## bug_ninja (Apr 20, 2011)

Either Itachi crucifying Kakashi or Pain destroying Konoha.


----------



## Deus ex (Apr 20, 2011)

Pain destroying Konoha.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 26, 2011)

Madara's epic entrance


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

Itachi is the definition of Godly.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Apr 26, 2011)

Either....

Link removed

Or

Link removed


----------



## AKmyWaffle (Apr 26, 2011)

Itachi vs. Deidara, but I would say that this beats it out for being the most badass moment in the manga:
Link removed
Crippled veteran chocking a bitch under a rainbow.


----------



## HakuGaara (Apr 27, 2011)

Kabuto resurrecting the manga (in more ways than one).


----------



## Litho (Apr 27, 2011)

Itachi on his throne

Pain crushing konoha

Kabuto resurrecting the akatsuki out of nowhere

Zetsu: I am the land itself.


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

Every panel containing Konohamaru.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2011)

New, Itachi breaking free of Edo Tensei and Nagato revitalising himself.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 12, 2011)

Anything Nagato/Pain related, you know, because he's...god.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

Not 'Godly' so to speak, though they are the first times he's shown some true emotion, and foreshadows his secret.



And..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Good Boy Turned Bad (Aug 12, 2011)

Madara revealing himself to Pain and Konan, with the storm behind him.

 When Chouji first gets the butterfly wings, then punches the fat sound dude. "This punch is heavier than life."

 When Sasuke first unlocked his 3-tomoe sharingan. "I can see. I can see it all". 

 Rock Lee dropping his weights. "Thank you, Gai-sensei."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pain crushing Konoha.
That was godly.


----------



## Ryan2113 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good Boy Turned Bad said:


> Rock Lee dropping his weights. "Thank you, Gai-sensei."




I was just about to use this one.

Also, Jirayai when he first starts fighting madara.
When the third Hokage takes on Orochimaru, 1st and 2nd hokage.
When Gaara first uses the sand coffin.
Oonoki vs Sasuke.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 12, 2011)

Second place goes to Nagato blowing up Konoha with Shinra Tensei.

First place goes to the kyuubi
*Spoiler*: __ 







There is no contest, this was the best moment of part 2 so far.


----------



## Vice (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Every Pain/Nagato moment is godly


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2011)

Lee going gates


----------



## Hasan (Aug 12, 2011)

"In attendance...The Six Paths of Pain"


----------



## tanman (Aug 12, 2011)

reached the target


----------



## DiScO (Aug 12, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi have pretty much the godly moments


----------



## Lacie (Aug 12, 2011)

Admire...Despair...And Shout! Because My Art...Is A BANG!


----------



## Cole (Aug 12, 2011)

Every single panel with Pain in it.

Deidara admiring Itachi's greatness.

Kakuzu telling Kakashi he's an old monster.


Also this.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Flash back with Hiruzen looking over young Oro.Jiraiya,and Tsunade.

He just oozes "God of all shinobi."


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 12, 2011)

I will take your sharingans. That was the last time I was excited for another chapter. Was disappointed, but meh.



And the flying thunder god.


----------



## Agony (Aug 12, 2011)

why are people showing panels that are not 'godly' at all?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 12, 2011)

Naruto blitzing Pain

Minato putting that rasengan in madara's back.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


>



These two.

Both give the aura of being godly.


Also, i'll add in the time when Itachi first activated Susano'o.


----------



## Algol (Aug 12, 2011)

my favorite godly moment was jiraiya:

Because My Art...Is A BANG!

Because My Art...Is A BANG!

and also when itachi first activated susannoo, and of course

Because My Art...Is A BANG!

Because My Art...Is A BANG!

...until i saw how it was actually used in this war now


----------



## Stringer Bell (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this...



...the greatest battle never seen


----------



## Loltoomuch (Aug 12, 2011)

This.

Because My Art...Is A BANG!

This.
Because My Art...Is A BANG!

and this.

Because My Art...Is A BANG!


----------



## Sage (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are someone that dislike Naruto you probably had an expression like Kyuubi's

everyone else probably had the same expression as Naruto on the second panel after seeing this epic moment


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Aug 12, 2011)

Shibaku Tensei, for sure


----------



## CA182 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it just me or are people confusing Cool/Awesome moments with Godly ones?

Btw I've said it before already but this kyuubi moment is "Godly"


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 12, 2011)

The 8 Tails breakin out of Chibaku Tensei was a Godly moment imo.


----------



## Narsha (Aug 12, 2011)

When Konan made wings with paper.


----------



## principito (Aug 12, 2011)

Minato on top of His statue....

NOT ON MY WATCH


----------



## TakaSasuke (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mqNP7KfY-c[/YOUTUBE]

/thread


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 12, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The anime made Itachi into a god.



Itachi *made* the anime look godly.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2011)

everytime sakura cries is a godly oment for me 

it's official, sakura has become so fail that it's cool for her to be fail


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Crona (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't know if anyone posted Madara with Gedo Mazo..


----------



## Ana (Aug 12, 2011)

Nagato is god
Itachi is the king

Both have had Godly moments
But Nagato (or pein) destroying the village was the most Godly thing in the Manga IMO


----------



## Faux (Aug 12, 2011)

The buildup to it seemed a lot more epic in the anime.


----------



## FaSome (Aug 12, 2011)

1) "We are God" says it all.

2) Destruction of Konoha.

3) Introduction of the 8 gates.

4) first look at Gai in gates.

5) Madara's six paths of Pain.


----------



## `Monster (Aug 12, 2011)

When Tsunade saved Naruto from dying at the hands of Orochimaru in the pre-chapters.
Otherwise, no more manga.


----------



## iZOBreezy (Aug 12, 2011)

Anything involving Nagato/Pain for me.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 13, 2011)

Shinra Tensei was fucking awesome, both in manga and anime. Is the only moment I can recall that gave me that feeling, there have been plenty of awesome moments, but godly a few.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tayuya's Summon 
or Pain nuking konoha
or Gaara protecting suna from the nuke


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think this goes to the GOD that nuked a city.....let me present you to PAIN!!!!!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

/thread


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 13, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> /thread



this.


----------



## gawsome (Aug 13, 2011)

SaVaGe609 said:


> This scene still gets to me.



This. Although it looks _a lot_ cooler in the manga.

Honourable mentions to Hashirama vs Madara panel, Itachi destroying Deidara / Orochimaru, Pain's Konoha blitzkreig, 6 Paths of Pain appear.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

And Pein/Rikudou Sennin moment.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 13, 2011)

High scale:
- Hachibi obliterating Suigetsu.
- Super Shinra Tensei.
- Gedo Mazo's rampage.

Low scale:
- Shino backhanding Zaku after blowing up one of his arms.
- Itachi genjutsuing Deidara.
- Danzo paralyzing Sasuke.
- Minato slamming Madara with Rasengan.
- Nagato's recovery.


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 13, 2011)

When Madara tells Sasuke of Itachi's real story is the most godly moment for me.

I had to watch it twice though, I was kinda wtf'd by it.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 13, 2011)

When itachi moves his fingers


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't define it as a moment, maybe not even godly, but it fits along with all of the other pain moments...


----------



## FearTear (Aug 13, 2011)

When Chouji spread his wings and everyone (KAKUZU OF ALL PEOPLE included) stopped fighting to look at him


----------



## Marik Swift (Aug 13, 2011)

What I can remember of the top of my head:
Madara with EMS explained
Madara with EMS explained

Deidara going out with a BANG!!!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 13, 2011)

Godly? 

Pain above konoha
Konan splits the lake
Deidara's CO
Madara ripping the ninetails out of kushina
Chibaku tensei
The 8th tail
Itachi after the deidara fight


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2011)

ST destroying Konoha, Itachi sealing Orochimaru, Orochimaru's Eight Branches, Pain: In attendance... The Six Paths of Pain. 

And this

*Spoiler*: __ 




:ho


----------



## Itachi Preacher (Aug 13, 2011)

One of the most godly and poignant moments in this manga. Just looking at him, battered, harrowed and dying, juxtaposed next to the words, "he's...completely invincible..." is enough for me to make this my #1 favorite. I love how Kishi decided to show him from behind and far away. So small, and yet ahead of the pack by so far, we can only see his back.

And he's still wearing his Konoha forehead protector. <3



Another godly moment which everyone is familiar with. Doesn't need explaining, the scene speaks for itself.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 13, 2011)

Viridium said:


> ST destroying Konoha, Itachi sealing Orochimaru, Orochimaru's Eight Branches, Pain: In attendance... The Six Paths of Pain.
> 
> And this
> 
> ...



Most accurate list IMO.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 14, 2011)

Konan using her paper ocean technique was pretty awesome


----------



## Sarry (Aug 14, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> When itachi moves his fingers




That sentence and your set go amazingly well together, in a very dirty way.

I raise my hat to you


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 14, 2011)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> I wouldn't define it as a moment, maybe not even godly, but it fits along with all of the other pain moments...



That makes Pain look so badass.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 14, 2011)

1. When the messiah was introduced 
2. Pain rapestomping konoha


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 14, 2011)

Illairen said:


> 1. When the messiah was introduced
> 2. Pain rapestomping konoha



The "Messiah"? No, Pain destroying Konoha, yes


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Itachi raping Deidara, Deidara going ''_This...this is art!_''

Sasuke raping Team 7, Sasuke to Sai ''_Your choice of defence, quite correct_'' Sasuke to Yamato ''_Your choice of defense, quite the mistake_''

Madara raping Konan, popping up behind her and finishing her line ''_Dead?!_''


----------



## Illairen (Aug 14, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> The "Messiah"? No, Pain destroying Konoha, yes



Haven`t you seen the Light in his holy eyes yet? In the name of Pope brickstyle I.  I invite you to visit our holy church. May Itachi guide you my son, 
Amaterasu


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 14, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Haven`t you seen the Light in his holy eyes yet? In the name of Pope brickstyle I.  I invite you to visit our holy church. May Itachi guide you my son,
> Amaterasu



"Insert Facepalm picture here"


----------



## FearTear (Aug 14, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> "Insert Facepalm picture here"





Here you are


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 14, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Here you are



Why thank you, good sir.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Haven`t you seen the Light in his holy eyes yet? In the name of Pope brickstyle I.  I invite you to visit our holy church. May Itachi guide you my son,
> Amaterasu



Amen brother LOL


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Kaka sensei -_-


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 27, 2011)

Some panels that havent been posted:


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 27, 2011)

or even this


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Aug 27, 2011)

A testament of Deidara's Speed:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tsuchikage's Strength:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Seven Swordsmen and their Swords:


*Spoiler*: __ 









"No... I liked them too." :


*Spoiler*: __ 









Kakuzu Diced:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 27, 2011)

MY EYES ARE BLEEEDING


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Nagato ressurecting the dead???



Definitely this.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 27, 2011)

Is Madara's dynamic entry into the battlefield with Gedo a good contender?


----------



## hmph (Aug 27, 2011)

Come now, these moments are cute but they're not the top of this manga:

The only RS that got that close,

I'm also fond of this one, though Pain's are better: The only RS that got that close,


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 27, 2011)

hmph said:


> Come now, these moments are cute but they're not the top of this manga:
> 
> The only RS that got that close,
> 
> I'm also fond of this one, though Pain's are better: The only RS that got that close,



The clam? really?


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Khazzar (Aug 27, 2011)

The Most godly moments of the manga belong to Deva Pain. Sorry but,face the facts. He was the demigod of the Manga untill we discovered who he trully was..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 27, 2011)

So many come to mind. Aside from the obvious ones, Pain destroying Konoha and Itachi vs Dei:







Only chapters I remember atm. :|


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 27, 2011)

Itachi, Pain, Madara, and Minato >>>>>>>>>>>> your favorite character.



Ezekial said:


> The clam? really?



Denying the clam's greatness? Really?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## aristokat (Aug 27, 2011)

itachi hitting madara afther death (it brought itachi back in live in some way that was cooler than kabuto's way)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing is more godly than putting on your coat to go DO WORK!


----------



## Samehada (Aug 27, 2011)

Konan's parting the ocean


----------



## WasteU (Aug 27, 2011)

> 2- Naruto destroying the first pain body



X2 vote.  I thought that was cool as hell


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 27, 2011)

Madara sitting before the Kage's and others, telling them a bed time story.


----------



## rajin (Aug 28, 2011)

KONAN producing the 600 BILLIONS of paper bombs and parting the ocean

ITACHI ENTERING THE ROOM and DEIDARA saying this is art

MADARA UCHIHA AND HASHIRAMA senju fight 

TOBI AKA MADARA UCHIHA having a chat with KAGE'S

PEIN destorying the village

NARUTO in 8 TAIL MODE


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't even count how many times I just got ninja'd by the "This... is art!" scene with Itachi.

Ninja'd by the one true ninja


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 14, 2011)

rajin said:


> KONAN producing the 600 BILLIONS of paper bombs and parting the ocean
> 
> ITACHI ENTERING THE ROOM and DEIDARA saying this is art
> 
> ...



We haven't seen that yet.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 14, 2011)

C0 explosion.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> We haven't seen that yet.



It's referring to this page.



(When this thread get revived?)


----------



## FairyTailStrongest (Sep 14, 2011)

Pein/Nagato destroying Konoha with Shinra Tensei.
Pein/Nagato using Chibaku Tensei against 6-tailed kyuubi naruto. Specially in the anime with that soundtrack in the background. Unfortunately I can't remeber the name of that awesome soundtrack .


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2011)

Bee, Itachi, and Naruto attacking Nagato simultaneously. Nothing can top this, really.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 14, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It's referring to this page.
> 
> 
> 
> (When this thread get revived?)



Ah yes that was a pretty epic scene.
P.S I revived it MWAH HAHAAAA


----------



## Stelios (Sep 14, 2011)

random art covers.


----------



## aifa (Sep 14, 2011)

Deva Pain floating in the sky before destroying that bitch village in one single blow.. 
That should be no. 1!


----------



## GKY (Sep 15, 2011)

Pain resurrecting the dead. In terms of a godly power, that has to top the charts (since ET you make zombies). Also, smiting Konoha wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## aifa (Sep 15, 2011)

And Deva Pain rising his hands like a God while performing Chibaku tensei..


----------



## Ankit (Sep 15, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> TBF it's got to be Deva path just before he destroys Konoha.
> Surrounded in light with a close up of the Rinnegan, "The world shall know pain........ SHINRA TENSEI"
> 
> Such a spine tingling moment.
> ...



Me too buddy.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 15, 2011)

Kirin being used by Sasuke......though quickly loss it god Status when Itachi used Susano-0


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2011)

This:












tanking shuriken like a GOD.


----------

